
Protestors: Start monitoring Police/Fire/EMS dispatch during protests - rikeanimer
https://medium.com/@rikeanimer/start-playing-police-fire-ems-dispatch-during-the-protests-58bc69e8db2f
======
rman666
Did you know that many doctors and hospitals use pagers to send/receive texts
with sensitive patient information in a plain text and in a clear violation of
HIPAA?

~~~
rikeanimer
Many radio things are surprisingly vulnerable and insecure. Just think of the
age of the infrastructure of paging, SMS, etc. . .

------
coolgeek
Broadcastify took down all Philly LE feeds early this afternoon

> Status: FEED OFFLINE DUE TO RIOTERS USING FEED AGAINST POLICE.

[https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/2291](https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/2291)

I can't see many impacted cities feeds lasting much longer

Did this author think that protesters would see this, but LE wouldn't?

~~~
rikeanimer
Security through obscurity is never a good strategy. If the public starts
listening it is good.

If the services that stream online there are other ways to monitor those
frequencies such as rtl-sdr [realtek software defined radio] that folks will
start to use to monitor this.

[https://www.rtl-sdr.com](https://www.rtl-sdr.com)

Listening to police radio should be as available, recorded, and easy as
bodycamera footage _should be_.

It will never be until we actually start to monitor and complain when it is
made unavailable.

------
Nextgrid
I am kind of surprised that police would use unencrypted radio. Wouldn't this
help criminals time and predict their escape route to give them the best
chance of success?

~~~
rikeanimer
Many police departments still use unencrypted radio to be interoperable with
other police / agencies who may not have received funding for fancy radios.

Australia invested $22 mill in a nationwide encryption for their law folks and
it was cracked rather quickly. . .

